# Water leaking in through cleanout door.



## Ledvedder (Jun 5, 2016)

Can anyone help me out with this? Every time we get a heavy rain, water leaks into my basement from this door, which I believe is a chimney clean out? Where should I even start to determine the source of the water?


----------



## DAKSY (Jun 7, 2016)

Ledvedder said:


> Can anyone help me out with this? Every time we get a heavy rain, water leaks into my basement from this door, which I believe is a chimney clean out? Where should I even start to determine the source of the water?
> 
> View attachment 179213
> View attachment 179214
> ...


 
There doesn't appear to be any VISIBLE source of a leak from your pix.
There could however be a problem in one of three areas:
1. The mudcap may be compromised.
2. The metal chimney cap may be too small for the flue tile or
3. The water penetration is coming in through the ground.
I would say to get on a ladder & take a look at the top of the chimney.
Rerport back with what you find.


----------

